# Calling All Sydney Home Brewers



## Elissa (9/8/05)

Hi everyone,

I'm a journo in Sydney. I'm looking for a Sydney dad (30s - 40s) who has a fantastic homebrew set-up in the shed/garage. We want to do an interview and photo shoot for a father's day special.

We need a really great-looking home brewery for a big glossy photo. Are you a star? 

Email me by Friday 12/Aug if interested. [email protected]

Elissa Blake


----------



## GMK (9/8/05)

Elissa said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a journo in Sydney. I'm looking for a Sydney dad (30s - 40s) who has a fantastic homebrew set-up in the shed/garage. We want to do an interview and photo shoot for a father's day special.
> 
> ...



This should be right up your alley Doc,

Especially as you are thinking of maybe going Pro.... :super:


----------



## KoNG (9/8/05)

yep, agreed... all yours Doc!


----------



## Plastic Man (9/8/05)

Just borrow Paul Mercs new set up on the day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnno (9/8/05)

Hi Elissa,
Welcome to the board. Who do you represent?

johnno


----------



## Elissa (9/8/05)

I'm with the Sunday Magazine in the Sunday Telegraph in Sydney and the Sunday Herald-Sun in Melbourne. So it's great exposure if your keen. We have 3.5 million readers in Sydney and Melbourne.

I work in Sydney so I really need a Sydney home brewer.

let me know
Elissa


----------



## Asher (9/8/05)

cool

I can hear all the Sydney Dads kicking themselves that they made their shiny ss brewery with kegs obtained from dubious sources....
h34r: h34r: h34r: beware of the keg detectives

Asher for now


----------



## Doc (9/8/05)

I fit the bill.
Email sent Elissa.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Borret (9/8/05)

Asher said:


> cool
> 
> I can hear all the Sydney Dads kicking themselves that they made their shiny ss brewery with kegs obtained from dubious sources....
> h34r: h34r: h34r: beware of the keg detectives
> ...



You could pose as a baggie apply for immunity.


----------



## AndrewQLD (9/8/05)

> Doc Posted Today, 05:53 PM
> I fit the bill.
> Email sent Elissa.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to the expose(insert squiggly bit) Doc, Hope you remember us all when 3.5 million people know you  . 
Hope it goes through for you Doc.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Borret (9/8/05)

Yep, Good luck Doc.


----------



## GMK (9/8/05)

Doc said:


> I fit the bill.
> Email sent Elissa.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc




As i am helping you get the interview Doc...

Feel Free to plug ....

_*GMKenterprises*_  

:super:


----------



## Scotty (9/8/05)

Go Doc! Mention the site!

Scotty


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/8/05)

Good luck with it Doc.  

Just as an aside though, from what I've seen of homebrewing write-ups in the form of print media if I were you I'd be asking for some sort of input or final OK into the editorial before it gets to their Editor and goes to press.

Some of it although well-intentioned is inclined to be a bit on the piss-taking side. <_< 

Warren -


----------



## Barry (10/8/05)

Good day
I'm 52 with two old plastic fermenters as boilers. If you ever want to do an article for Seniors' News or Pensioner Weekly you can contact me.


----------



## Jase (10/8/05)

Well done, Doc!!!

I better put my order in for those 3 gallon kegs from BD, as I can see a jump in the number of homebrewers after the article.  :blink: the more, the merrier.

Also, well done Elissa. It's great to see someone thinking outside the square.

Dane, do u think AHB can cater for another 3.5 million members?!!!  

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Doc (10/8/05)

Will definitely plug the site if the article happens.
Seems rather timely too, as JasonY has almost finished the Recipe section upgrade, and Dane has almost completed the Gallery integration too.
I wonder if it will be like being Slashdot'ed ?  
Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ol'Wobbly (10/8/05)

Any chance of someone publishing a copy of the article in this forum for the benefit of non-Sydney home brewers? Or at least letting the rest of us know when the article is puiblished so we can order a copy of the newspaper?


----------



## KoNG (10/8/05)

[quote name='Ol'Wobbly' date='Aug 10 2005, 09:53 AM']Any chance of someone publishing a copy of the article in this forum for the benefit of non-Sydney home brewers? Or at least letting the rest of us know when the article is puiblished so we can order a copy of the newspaper?
[post="71031"][/post]​[/quote]

well i'm sure the lucky HB who gets the call will be more than willing to post a link...
better still, maybe Elissa might be nice enough to provide the site with an electronic copy.. B)


----------



## KoNG (10/8/05)

i just spoke to Elissa.. and she is more than happy to email a copy of the article for the site.
the article will be in the paper on the sunday of fathers day.
and Elissa will email an electronic version on the Monday. :beer:


----------



## Pumpy (16/8/05)

Hey,

Finally Doc got the gig and hehas been interviewed already ,It must be his younger good looks, but perhaps I was a bit foward for asking for Royalties and full rights to Action man toys dressed as little brewers with apron and mash paddle accessories .
I thinks Doc done if for 'zilsh' plus all the shoot crew could drink of his Belgian beer .
Huh still I had to draw the line somewhere I was not willing to do the nude shoot with Gretle Killeen holding my Fuggles,that was scary !!!

Best of luck Doc!!!

Pumpy


----------



## Doc (16/8/05)

Yep, I got the gig.
Have done the interview (on my brewday last Saturday).
I have also seen the draft article. It is a short sharp piece, but very nice and does plug the site.
Photo shoot is later this week.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Jase (17/8/05)

Doc said:


> Yep, I got the gig.
> Have done the interview (on my brewday last Saturday).
> I have also seen the draft article. It is a short sharp piece, but very nice and does plug the site.
> Photo shoot is later this week.
> ...



Well done Doc,

Look forward to seeing the article.

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/8/05)

Well done Doc!

Don't forget to put it up on the site for all us freezing down here in the South.  

Warren -


----------



## Doc (17/8/05)

Warren,

Will do.
It will be in the Sunday Age (or whatever it is called) as well.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/8/05)

Oh good. Thanks Doc.

I'll pick up a copy of the Age. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## KoNG (17/8/05)

Congrats Doc...... B)


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (17/8/05)

Looking forward to the article.

Well done Doc :super: ! You didn't tell them you were a Kiwi did you h34r: ?

C&B
TDA


----------



## Doc (17/8/05)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Well done Doc :super: ! You didn't tell them you were a Kiwi did you h34r: ?
> [post="72293"][/post]​


I think she worked it out pretty quick. It has made it into the article too 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## OCC (17/8/05)

hey doc heres to you but i hope they photogragh your good side and for they sake of all the other home brewers out there KEEP YOUR CLOTHES ON NO FRONTAL NUDITY IN THE PICS......


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/8/05)

Doc said:


> I think she worked it out pretty quick. It has made it into the article too
> 
> Beers,
> Doc
> [post="72302"][/post]​




Did the penny drop when you offered her "Fush & Chups" ??? :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/8/05)

Top stuff Doc, look forward to having a read. Should be good for the board too.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Doc (19/8/05)

The photo shoot has been done.
Nothing like drinking 7.6% beer at 10:15 in the morning from a 1 litre stein.
The pictures are me with my brewing gear (not the font as had previously been discussed). You guys will probably notice a couple of things wrong with the photo (ie. the setup of the gear) that was required for photographic excellence and lighting :lol: But it is all good. :beer: 

If you are in Sydney or Melbourne then buy the Sunday paper (Sunday Magazine in the Sunday Telegraph in Sydney and the Sunday Herald-Sun in Melbourne) on the 4th of Sept (Fathers Day) and check it out.
As previously discussed the article is quite light on, but a nice piece that portrays me as a brew nerd :beer: It also has a reference to AHB, so we should expect some additional traffic on the 4th of Sept.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Hoops (19/8/05)

Awesome stuff Doc, great to hear :super: 
Would love for someone to scan a copy (copyright problem?) or for an electronic copy to be placed here for us to read.

Hoops


----------



## KoNG (19/8/05)

Hoops.
Elissa said she would provide AHB with an electronic copy on the monday after fathers day, i'd say she will forward it to Doc for attaching.


----------



## Ross (19/8/05)

Great stuf Doc - looking forward to reading it....


----------



## Doc (29/8/05)

Got an email from Elissa this arvo.
Aparently the feature has been postponed for a few weeks.



> I just had to let you know that the Editors have changed the issue the story
> will appear in. It was scheduled for Father's Day but they needed to put
> something else in at the last minute.



She is going to let me know the new date when she has been informed. I'll then pass it on.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (29/8/05)

If its going to be postponed, see if they'll stretch it for the NSW state comp?


----------



## Gerard_M (30/8/05)

Bummer. I was hoping you would sign my copy of it at The Riverview!


----------



## Jase (16/9/05)

Doc said:


> Got an email from Elissa this arvo.
> Aparently the feature has been postponed for a few weeks. .



Hi Doc,

Any idea when the article will appear? 



> I just had to let you know that the Editors have changed the issue the story
> will appear in. It was scheduled for Father's Day but they needed to put
> something else in at the last minute.



Not sure what the last minute article was, nothing special in that issue. :angry: 

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Doc (16/9/05)

I contacted Elissa a week ago. They still didn't have a new date.
She said she would let me know when she gets informed.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (27/9/05)

Got a call from the sub-editor today who is reworking the piece (as Fathers Day has come and gone).
It is now slated for Sunday Oct 16.
I'll let you know if it changes again.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## NRB (28/9/05)

Maybe it'll be more in depth at the later publication date.


----------



## Doc (29/9/05)

Elissa didn't really take the detail to make it more in depth. I think they were just changing the context now that Fathers Day has been and gone.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Peter Wadey (30/9/05)

Doc,
To what..... 'High Alcohol Beverage Makers of North Western Sydney'?  

Pete


----------



## Doc (3/10/05)

Peter Wadey said:


> Doc,
> To what..... 'High Alcohol Beverage Makers of North Western Sydney'?
> 
> Pete
> [post="80338"][/post]​



More likely, how to be male, organised and mult-task :lol:

Doc


----------



## Doc (12/10/05)

Just had final confirmation. The article will be in this weekend.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## muga (12/10/05)

Cool, will keep an eye out


----------



## T.D. (12/10/05)

So just confirming, it will be in the Sunday Telegraph's "Sunday" magazine this weekend???

Looking forward to reading it! :beer:


----------



## Doc (12/10/05)

T.D. said:


> So just confirming, it will be in the Sunday Telegraph's "Sunday" magazine this weekend???
> 
> Looking forward to reading it! :beer:
> [post="82341"][/post]​



Yes. If the article published is similar to the one I saw the proof of, it isn't really detailed as it was a Fathers Day orientated piece, rather that a brewing piece. It does plug the site too.

It will be in the Sunday Magazine in the Sunday Telegraph in Sydney and the Sunday Herald-Sun in Melbourne this Sunday.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (12/10/05)

So where do we go for the booklet signing???? B)  h34r:


----------



## Doc (12/10/05)

Linz said:


> So where do we go for the booklet signing???? B)  h34r:
> [post="82379"][/post]​



Just line up behind you Linz 

Doc


----------



## johnno (16/10/05)

Just read the article Doc.
Pretty good even though the mixed it up with 2 other hobbies as well.
The DJ studio and the racing car enthusiast.
Nice one.

johnno


----------



## deadly (16/10/05)

Got a scan?


----------



## Doc (16/10/05)

Just got the paper delivered to my hotel room and had a read myself. Very close to the draft I saw before the editor got to it 

Doc


----------



## johnno (16/10/05)

deadly said:


> Got a scan?
> [post="83093"][/post]​



Deadly.
I dont have a scanner at home.
If no one has scanned it in by tonight I will take it to work in the morning and do it there.

johnno


----------



## Barry (16/10/05)

Be interesting to see how many new aussiehomebrewers will be generated by the article. Nice article but the photo is the real winner. Good one Doc


----------



## muga (16/10/05)

I have scanned a copy and made it to .pdf format for anyone who wants it.
Also added it in a .jpg format.

Great article, love the photo  

View attachment Doc.pdf


----------



## deadly (16/10/05)

snip/ The glasses are small at the begining of the week,but they get a bit bigger towards the end of the week /snip

So Doc what day did they do the photo shoot?
a very nice piece, well done

Thanks for posting it Muga


----------



## PhilS (16/10/05)

Thanks muga, bit hard to find mainland papers where I am


----------



## T.D. (16/10/05)

Yeah, thanks Muga. Nice article Doc! B) :super:


----------



## PhilS (16/10/05)

Good write up there Doc. It's always good to read up on fellow members & their breweries 

Regards,
Phil


----------



## Bilph (16/10/05)

Nice article.
Thanks for the work to make it generally available muga.


----------



## nonicman (16/10/05)

Thanks Muga, top article and plug Doc.


----------



## Doc (16/10/05)

deadly said:


> snip/ The glasses are small at the begining of the week,but they get a bit bigger towards the end of the week /snip
> 
> So Doc what day did they do the photo shoot?
> a very nice piece, well done



Thanks for sorting out Muga.

Deadly, the photoshoot was Friday @ 10:30am and that is a 7.6% beer too :lol:

Doc


----------



## Jazzafish (16/10/05)

Well done guys...

Top job


----------



## sab (16/10/05)

Nice article Doc. :beer:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (17/10/05)

Thank you Muga And Doc Well done..

Cheers

fnqbunyip


----------



## Screwtop (17/10/05)

Go Doc, 

Elissa, could you provide a link to the ed after publication for us non residents of NSW.


----------

